# Damen MTB in Pink von Bergamont und sie will es nicht !!!



## Ajos (11. Juni 2013)

So, nun ist es soweit. Ich habe endlich ein gutes MTB in der Wunschtraumfarbe Pink für meine " Holde" gekauft.
Nun sagt sie, das sie lieber ihr Trekkingbike weiterfährt ?!?!?!?!
Es ist sauschwer ein pinkes MTB zu bekommen.
Es handelt sich um das Bergamont Pink Dream in RH 44.
Sie ist ca. 167cm groß und es hätte genau gepasst.Ausstattung ist komplett Deore- ok, nichts wichtiges aber voll in Ordnung.
Zustand ist gebraucht, aber fast wie neu. Alles funktioniert, Lock out auch.
Bilder am besten im Internet : Bergamont Pink Dream
Es gab eine Auflage von 500 Stück !!!
Ich dreh echt durch. Jetzt hab ich ein Bike in pink, und sie will Trekking fahren....
Sie überlegt es sich noch ein paar Tage, aber ich denke die Entscheidung steht. Rad geht dann in Ebay rein.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Interesse.
Ich würds ja fahren, aber ist die falsche Rahmengröße


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2013)

Hast du sie denn vor dem Kauf überhaupt mal gefragt, ob sie Mountainbiken will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajos (11. Juni 2013)

Ja klar. Sie hatte vorher ein Kona Four Lisa (auch pink). Leider die falsche Rahmengröße.
(war 41cm) - Knieschmerzen.


----------



## 4mate (12. Juni 2013)

Modelljahr 2006, Neupreis 599 Eu...

http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Bergamont_Pink_Dream_18744.html


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2013)

Danke, genau dieses.


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2013)

vielleicht hätte es besser funktioniert, wenn das radl nicht hauptsächlich pink, sondern in erster priorität ein gutes, modernes mtb wäre.


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Modelljahr 2006, Neupreis 599 Eu...
> 
> http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Bergamont_Pink_Dream_18744.html



Ajos, hast du deine Frau wirklich gefragt, ob sie dieses Bike *wirklich* haben will?

Meine hätte mich für die blosse Frage schon geschlagen.

Auch wenn sie auf Pink steht, ist dieses Bike optisch etwas extrem.

Ist sie es probegefahren?, evt. passt es einfach nicht.

ray


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Meine hätte mich für die blosse Frage schon geschlagen.



@ Scylla: Bist du echt so rabiat?


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Scylla: Bist du echt so rabiat?



schlimmer als er denkt: ich hätte ihn gezwungen, damit zu fahren 
(passt nicht ist kein argument. wer seiner frau ein fahrrad kauft, das sie nicht vorher testen durfte (und auch nicht mitbestimmen), der braucht selber auch keine probefahrt darauf. das wird einfach definiert, dass es zu passen hat )

  @Ajos
Tipp für die Zukunft: man kann Fahrräder auch pulvern, lackieren oder eloxieren lassen. Also erst passendes Fahrrad aussuchen, dann Farbe bestimmen.


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2013)

@_scylla_:
Sie durfte / darf ja mitbestimmen. Bike gesehen...Antwort: das ist ja schön.
Rahmenhöhe passt ja auch. Gestern dann zu Hause probegefahren. Passt.
Vielleicht überlegt sie es ja noch. Wenn nicht, kommts halt wieder weg.Auch nicht schlimm.
 @4mate: Dieses Fahrrad nur mit 44cm und abfallendem Oberrohr. Die Abbildung hat ca. 52cm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> schlimmer als er denkt: ich hätte ihn gezwungen, damit zu fahren



   Geile Strafe, das muss ich mir merken! Wobei ich vermutlich nicht Gefahr laufe, das anwenden zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. Juni 2013)

Auch in 44 sieht es aus als wäre es ein Herrenmodell, Design und Form eckig und 'verstelzt'.


----------



## Spatz79 (12. Juni 2013)

Also mir dürfte Mann kein Bike in pink anschleppen.
Das dürfte er dann selber fahren.


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2013)

Sie hats doch vorher gesehen !!!!


----------



## 4mate (12. Juni 2013)

Sehen ist nicht fühlen beim fahren. Hatte selbst ein 2005er Bergamont
 das wirklich unangenehm  vom Fahrgefühl war, ein harter Alurahmen
durch den man jedes Stück Rollsplit fühlt. War bald wieder weg...


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2013)

Hat sich auf Spatz79 bezogen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2013)

Ajos schrieb:


> Ja klar. Sie hatte vorher ein Kona Four Lisa (auch pink). Leider die falsche Rahmengröße.
> (war 41cm) - Knieschmerzen.


Das ist doch ein Fulli:
http://www.konabikeworld.com/08_fourlisa_w.htm
Wie 4mate schrieb, diese alte Bergamont "Kiez und wie sie alle hießen Fun-Linie" sind bockelharte "Hardtails". (Das ist kein Schlechtreden, habe selbst ein modernes Kiez, welches mir sehr gut gefällt, das aber auch immer noch einen knallharten Rahmen hat, allerdings eine viel bessere Geomatrie.) Also Welten zu einem Fulli, da darf man sich nicht wundern. Mein Plastikrenner  fährt sich auf Asphalt komfortabler und ich vermute mal sie hat Ihre ersten Proberunden nicht im Gelände gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2013)

es scheint ja ein beliebtes vorurteil zu sein, dass frauen nur auf die farbe und vielleicht maximal noch das blümchenmuster achten.
das hab ich selbst schon so erlebt: erste frage der verkäufers im radladen "welche farbe soll es denn haben". da bin ich dann auch lieber wieder auf mein trekkingrad gestiegen, um schnell da weg zu kommen 

das kona ist ja nicht nur ein fully sondern hat wenigstens auch noch scheibenbremsen und ne bessere gabel. also außer, dass das neue noch pinker ist, ist es ja wohl eher ein rückschritt. als "holde" würd ich mir da auch ein wenig veräppelt vorkommen. sorry, nix für ungut. es gibt dinge auf der welt, die ich nie vestehen werde. das ist vielleicht auch gut so.

Edit: kauf ihr doch das da: http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=38
das ist doch mal PINK


----------



## chris4711 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab hier bislang nur rosa gesehen und kein pink 

Ist ein knalliges lila / z.B. das hier nicht eher pink?
(gibts auch in groß )

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&cl...240&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0,i:131


----------



## chris4711 (13. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> PINK



Korrekt, so muss pink aussehen !


----------



## BeScary (13. Juni 2013)

hänge es doch an die Wand..


----------



## contesssa (13. Juni 2013)

@ scylla :Wäre noch zu klären, ob seine Holde ihm soviel wert ist. Ist doch preismäßig ein Quantensprung....Aber irgendwie tut mir der Ärmste leid, er wollte ihr etwas Gutes tun und sitzt jetzt in einer Schlangengrube und muss lernen, was wirklich pink ist. Jetzt traut er sich bestimmt nicht mehr her.


----------



## swe68 (13. Juni 2013)

Ajos schrieb:


> ...Antwort: das ist ja schön.
> Rahmenhöhe passt ja auch. Gestern dann zu Hause probegefahren. Passt.
> Vielleicht überlegt sie es ja noch. Wenn nicht, kommts halt wieder weg.Auch nicht schlimm.
> ....



und was war ihre Argumentation, warum sie es doch nicht möchte?


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gerade Bilder im Kopf (scylla auf einem pinken Bike :-D). Mein Freund (nicht biker) machte während meinem letzten bikekauf auch ständig Sprüche, ob ich nicht ein pinkes Bike möchte. Er wollte mich aber absichtlich ärgern...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ......Edit: kauf ihr doch das da: http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=38
> das ist doch mal PINK



Wow, das wär meine Farbe  ausser die geometrischen Formen, die sind furchtbar...aber ich fahr kein Enduro und die Geometrie passt wohl auch nicht...ach so und der Geldbeutel natürlich, passt auch nicht 

Mich hat übrigens noch kein Bikehändler nach der Farbe gefragt  die hatten alle das Problem mir überhaupt nen passenden Rahmen zu zeigen


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Bilder im Kopf (scylla auf einem pinken Bike :-D). Mein Freund (nicht biker) machte während meinem letzten bikekauf auch ständig Sprüche, ob ich nicht ein pinkes Bike möchte. Er wollte mich aber absichtlich ärgern...



wenn mir meiner ein geiles* Bike schenken würde, das zufällig pink wäre, dann würd ich das schon fahren. Bin ja nicht so 
Aber der schenkt mir ja noch nicht mal irgendein Bike 

(*) = hochwertige Komponenten, schön verarbeiteter Rahmen & gute/zu mir passende Rahmengeometrie

 @contesssa
wenn die Schlangengrube hilft, dass der nächste Versuch, was Gutes zu tun, in was Gutem endet, dann war's ja zu was gut


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das hab ich selbst schon so erlebt: erste frage der verkäufers im radladen "welche farbe soll es denn haben".



Das habe ich aber auch schon genauso umgekehrt erlebt.
Verkäufer: "Was soll es denn für ein Mountainbike sein?"
Sie: "Ein Schwarzes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2013)

viele Frauen müssen sich nicht wundern , dass man sie behandelt , als wären sie doof wie ein Brot ...  wa s ich alles  s chon in bike läden erlebt habe , das schlägt dem fass den boden aus ...


----------



## Bavaria13 (20. Juni 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> viele Frauen müssen sich nicht wundern , dass man sie behandelt , als wären sie doof wie ein Brot ...  wa s ich alles  s chon in bike läden erlebt habe , das schlägt dem fass den boden aus ...



Achso, und Männer kommen immer an und sind das Maß aller Dinge und top vorbereitet?


----------



## Tesla71 (20. Juni 2013)

Bavaria13 schrieb:


> Achso, und Männer kommen immer an und sind das Maß aller Dinge und top vorbereitet?



Natürlich! 
Frauen gehen doch nur in Bikeläden, weil ihr Oller sie unbedingt zum Biken überreden will. 

Also lassen sie sich widerwillig mitschleppen, haben keinen Plan von der Materie und lassen sich vom Verkäufer irgendwas aufschwätzen, während er gerade nach neuen Teilen schaut. 
Da wird dann ein 500 , 14 kg Bike gekauft, während der Holde mit Leichtbau CC-Racefeile unterwegs ist. 

Ach ja, solche Touren machen bestimmt viel Spaß. 

Ich habe letztens in England an einer Strandpromenade ein Pärchen auf einem Tandem-Rennrad gesehen. 
Er - tief runtergebeugt mit wahnsinniger Trittfrequenz
Sie - aufrecht sitzend, in der Gegend rumschauend und eine Trittfrequenz, die bei Alleinfahrt zum Umfallen geführt hätte

Herrlich! 

Davon ab ist es eigentlich egal, ob Du gut vorbereitet in einen Bikeladen gehst, da der Händler immer recht hat!


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

wie kann man denn auf nem Tandem eine unterschiedliche Trittfrequenz haben? 
Also das letzte mal, als ich auf so einem Ding draufsaß (im Grundschulalter) war man gezwungen, dieselbe Frequenz zu treten, bzw. wenigstens die Beine im selben Takt zu rotieren wie der Mitfahrer. Hat sich da technologisch was verändert, bei Sport-Tandems, sodass die beiden "Antriebe" voneinander entkoppelt sind? Oder waren das nur unterschiedlich große Kettenblätter vorn und hinten (wobei derjenige mit niedrigerer Trittfrequenz dann doch eigentlich herber treten müsste)? Hast du mal ein Pic von so einem Teil?

Sorry für OT, bin halt neugierig!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht war´s gar kein Tandem, sondern ein Nachläufer?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2013)

Beim Tandem ist die Trittfrequenz gleich da synchronisierte Tretlager:


----------



## Tesla71 (20. Juni 2013)

@scylla - habe leider kein Bild. 

Im www munkelt man, daß - für einen entsprechenden Aufpreis - z.B. Santana und DaVinci ihre Tandems entsprechend ausstatten. 

Wahlweise soll ja eine unterschiedliche Schrittfrequenz durch kürzere Kurbelarme ausgeglichen werden, aber die zwei, die ich gesehen habe, lagen *erheblich* auseinander. Ob sich das mit unterschiedlichen Kurbelarmlängen so auswirkt?


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

http://www.davincitandems.com/dv2.html

interessant, auf die Idee mit zwei Freiläufen bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen! Vollständig entkoppeln kann man dadurch den Antrieb vorn und hinten natürlich nicht, aber einer kann die Kurbel auch mal "ruhen lassen" während der andere weiter tritt. Danke für den Hinweis, Neugierde befriedigt


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht war´s gar kein Tandem, sondern ein Nachläufer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schamalana (21. Juni 2013)

Super Foto!


----------



## contesssa (23. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche schon jahrelang zu begreifen, warum der größte Teil der Frauen kaum Zugang zu technischen Dingen hat....wahrscheinlich hat es die Natur doch so eingerichtet
Mitunter wird Frau sogar bestaunt, wenn man erzählt, womit man seine Kohle verdient und auch noch Spaß dran hat. Komm`mir manchmal vor wie ne Außerirdische....


----------



## swe68 (23. Juni 2013)

ein Grund ist sicherlich, dass sie nicht nur von Frauen mit mehr technischer Ahnung oft verunglimpft werden und sich so gar nicht mehr zu trauen, mal einfach nachzufragen oder eigene Vorstellungen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Ajos schrieb:


> @_scylla_:
> Sie durfte / darf ja mitbestimmen. Bike gesehen...Antwort: das ist ja schön.



Ernsthaft?! Hast du DIE neu oder bist DU neu in dem Business??!
Ne Aussage wie "das ist ja schön" ist doch niemals ein Kaufgrund! xD

Und ma im Ernst: Wenn sie ein Fully hat, das besser ausgestattet ist und Du ihr dann mit einem Uralt HT ankommst, das dann auch nur "blass-rosa" ist, musst dich nicht wundern..  

Verklopp das Gerät, schau dir mit ihr gebrauchte Fullys an, finde raus welches sie wirklich mag (nur vom Design her), eins bei dem die Größe auch passt & dann kannst das immer noch lacken oder folieren lassen.. 

Übrigens: DAS is eher pink..:


----------



## Kitten (25. Juni 2013)

Also diese Farbe würde ich auch nicht fahren... ^^


----------



## Kitten (25. Juni 2013)

Übrigens: DAS is eher pink..: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

JA, das fährt Frau dann doch schon eher! Richtig erkannt, DAS ist Pink ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinaa67 (25. Juni 2013)

OT die meisten Männer wundern sich doch immer noch wenn Frau rückwärts einparken kann und wie die Werkzeuge in der großen Kiste heißen...- bin 5 Jahre 40Tonner gefahren- die Blicke hättet ihr mal sehen sollen!

Also auch wenn ich so gar kein Typ für Pink bin: das Propain ist schon schick und knallig und wenn man dann dagegen den Barbietraum einer 11jährigen so sieht den der TE einer erwachsenen Frau schenken will- boah, das geht ja mal gar nicht! Rosa mit Herzchen, geht doch maximal noch am Einkaufsradel!


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> und was war ihre Argumentation, warum sie es doch nicht möchte?



DAS will ich auch gern wissen. Sie wird ja ihre Gründe haben oder nicht? Das rauszufinden, wäre meine Priorität.


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon jahrelang zu begreifen, warum der größte Teil der Frauen kaum Zugang zu technischen Dingen hat....wahrscheinlich hat es die Natur doch so eingerichtet
> Mitunter wird Frau sogar bestaunt, wenn man erzählt, womit man seine Kohle verdient und auch noch Spaß dran hat. Komm`mir manchmal vor wie ne Außerirdische....



Stimmt schon. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Technik, hab aber kaum Ahnung. Und ich hasse es, eine Schaltung einstellen zu müssen. Das überlasse ich geduldigeren und diesbezüglich versierteren Händen und Köpfen. Nichtsdestotrotz gehe ich davon aus, dass mein Kopf und meine Hände grundsätzlich ebenso gut dafür geeignet sind wie die eines Mannes.


----------



## Tesla71 (29. Juni 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> DAS will ich auch gern wissen. Sie wird ja ihre Gründe haben oder nicht? Das rauszufinden, wäre meine Priorität.



Öhm, da müßte der TE ja Frauenversteher werden. Das geht nicht. 



Warnschild schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Ich interessiere mich sehr für Technik, hab aber kaum Ahnung. Und ich hasse es, eine Schaltung einstellen zu müssen.



lol Sind wir verwandt? 
Ich habe bei Schaltungen absolut keine Geduld, allerdings will ich deswegen auch nicht zum Händler.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Schaltungen absolut keine Geduld, allerdings will ich deswegen auch nicht zum Händler.



Ich weiß schon warum ich mich vor 4 Jahren entschieden habe nur noch Faulenzerschaltung zu fahren. Einmal eingestellt hat man Ruhe bis zum Schaltzugwechsel nach 15000 km, 20000 km, öhm,... kam noch nicht vor.

Aber man sagt mir trotzdem handwerkliches Geschick nach. In grobmotorischen Bereichen.


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum ich mich vor 4 Jahren entschieden habe nur noch Faulenzerschaltung zu fahren. Einmal eingestellt hat man Ruhe bis zum Schaltzugwechsel nach 15000 km, 20000 km, öhm,... kam noch nicht vor.
> 
> Aber man sagt mir trotzdem handwerkliches Geschick nach. In grobmotorischen Bereichen.



Du hast aber nicht die hydraulische von Acros, schätze ich, oder? Die würde ich nämlich sofort nehmen, wenn ich sie bezahlen könnte! Hab sie live gesehen und "passiv" (statisch) getestet. Genial!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juli 2013)

Nee, Rohloff Speedhub. Alles mechanisch.


----------

